# subject-based qualification (education)



## ades8

Друзья, помогите перевести "subject-based qualification" на русский язык. Как я понимаю, это та квалификация, которая дается педагогу за его знания в конкретной области (предмете), например: квалификация учителя английского языка / физики и т.д.


----------



## Vadim K

Я думаю, что это можно перевести как "сертификат по предметной области".


----------



## ades8

Vadim K said:


> Я думаю, что это можно перевести как "сертификат по предметной области".



Не полностью то же самое  Может быть, «квалификация по предметной области». Во всяком случае, спасибо за ответ! Он помог мне.


----------



## ekaterina1

мне кажется, лучше «квалификация *в *предметной области»


----------



## Vadim K

Может и "_квалификация_". Английское слово "_qualification_" может в зависимости от контекста переводится на английский язык по-разному, в том числе "_сертификат_", "_квалификация_", "_диплом_", "_аттестат_", "_аттестация_".

Кстати, в России в дипломе пишут "_диплом по специальности..._(и указывается специальность)". Может быть "_subject-based qualification_" тоже можно перевести как "_диплом/сертификат/квалификация по специальности_"?


----------



## ades8

ekaterina1 said:


> мне кажется, лучше «квалификация *в *предметной области»


Спасибо. 
Мне вот хотелось бы узнать, какой термин в российском образовательном секторе уже употребляется для этого. Должно же быть что-то, правда? Только не знаю как и откуда можно узнать об этом.


----------



## ades8

Vadim K said:


> Может и "квалификация". Английское слово "qualification" может в зависимости от контекста переводится на английский язык по-разному, в том числе "сертификат", "квалификация", "диплом", "аттестат", "аттестация".
> 
> Кстати, в России в дипломе пишут "диплом по специальности...(и указывается специальность)". Может быть "subject-based qualification" тоже можно перевести как "диплом/сертификат/квалификация по специальности"?


Да, может быть. Контекст таков: "The XX is an internationally competitive high school program providing subject-based qualifications, including English and at least one additional language." Это о программе бакалавриата.


----------



## Vadim K

ades8 said:


> Да, может быть. Контекст таков: "The XX is an internationally competitive high school program providing subject-based qualifications, including English and at least one additional language." Это о программе бакалавриата.



В данном контексте "_program_ _providing subject-based qualification_" я бы перевел "_программа_, _позволяющая получить дипломы по специальности_"


----------



## ades8

Vadim K said:


> В данном контексте "_program_ _providing subject-based qualification_" я бы перевел "_программа_, _позволяющая получить дипломы по специальности_"


А как Вы это понимаете? Я честно не очень хорошо понимаю это предложение (английский оригинал). Это программа старшей школы, при завершении которой ученики получают разные дипломы по специальности? То есть, кто-то получает диплом по английскому, кто-то... ? В общем, не понимаю


----------



## ekaterina1

ades8 said:


> А как Вы это понимаете? Я честно не очень хорошо понимаю это предложение (английский оригинал). Это программа *старшей школы*, при завершении которой ученики получают разные дипломы по специальности? То есть, кто-то получает диплом по английскому, кто-то... ? В общем, не понимаю


если речь о бакалавриате, то это ВУЗ (университет, институт, академия и т.п.)


----------



## Vadim K

ades8 said:


> Простите, Vadim K, я поспешила ответить и не заметила изменение в Вашем ответе.



Я сам запутался. Ибо когда я учился в школе - было одно образование в нашей стране, сейчас уже другое.

Судя по всему, то, о чем говорится в английском оригинале, у нас в России пока не существует, но хотят ввести. На русском языке это называется "_профильное обучение_", когда ученик старших классов средней школы имеет возможность сам выбирать программу, по которому ему учиться. В каждой программе присутствует своя специализация, то есть набор тех предметов, которые ученик хочет изучать углубленно.

Бакалавриат - это в России уже относится к высшему образованию (higher education), а не к старшим классам средней школы (high shool).


----------



## ades8

ekaterina1 said:


> если речь о бакалавриате, то это ВУЗ (университет, институт, академия и т.п.)


Нет, это не вуз (потому что это не в России).


----------



## rusita preciosa

Я тоже не совсем поняла предложение. High school в Ам. англ. - это 4 старших класса средней школы. Там некоторые предметы можно выбирать, но по отдельным предметам никаких сертификатов не выдается, в конце ученики получают диплом (high school diploma) со списком предметов, которые оним там изучали ( transcript). Может быть, ХХХ high school program предлагает отдельные предметы по программе high school, вместо полного high school diploma?


----------



## ades8

rusita preciosa said:


> Я тоже не совсем поняла предложение. High school в Ам. англ. - это 4 старших класса средней школы. Там некоторые предметы можно выбирать, но по отдельным предметам никаких сертификатов не выдается, в конце ученики получают диплом (high school diploma) со списком предметов, которые оним там изучали ( transcript). Может быть, ХХХ high school program предлагает отдельные предметы по программе high school, вместо полного high school diploma?


Спасибо, rusita preciosa. Значит, английский текст неудачно или даже неправильно составлен, если даже человек, знакомый с американской системой образования, не понимает, о чем там говориться. Вы мне очень помогли. 

Всем спасибо за ответы. Я так поняла, что я должна в первую очередь уточнить правильно ли составлен английский текст.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Было бы полезно узнать, что это за программа. Без этого мы можем только гадать. Я ни разу не слышала, чтобы high school (даже самую высокоранговую) характкеризовали как "internationally competitive".

Вот здесь можно почитать об одной из лучших школ в США, being "internationaly competitive" их совсем не интересует.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> Было бы полезно узнать, что это за программа. Без этого мы можем только гадать. Я ни разу не слышала, чтобы high school (даже самую высокоранговую) характкеризовали как "internationally competitive".


Текст ОП, очевидно, взят отсюда: Introducing the Araratian Baccalaureate, a new educational platform | Ayb
"The AB is an _*internationally competitive high school*_ programme delivered in Armenian with a global outlook providing subject-based qualifications, including ..."

Что же касается Соединённых Штатов, то такие парни есть, например, в Колорадо:
*Vail Daily column: Reaching higher standards | VailDaily.com*
www.vaildaily.com/opinion/editorials/.../student-students-standards-teachers
Aug 20, 2014 - We all want _*internationally competitive high school*_ graduates. Our kids are as smart and capable as any in the world, and we want them to ...


----------



## ades8

rusita preciosa said:
			
		

> Было бы полезно узнать, что это за программа. Без этого мы можем только гадать. Я ни разу не слышала, чтобы high school (даже самую высокоранговую) характкеризовали как "internationally competitive".
> 
> Вот здесь можно почитать об одной из лучших школ в США, being "internationaly competitive" их совсем не интересует.








Rosett said:


> Что же касается Соединённых Штатов, то такие парни есть, например, в Колорадо:
> *Vail Daily column: Reaching higher standards | VailDaily.com*
> www.vaildaily.com/opinion/editorials/.../student-students-standards-teachers
> Aug 20, 2014 - We all want _*internationally competitive high school*_ graduates. Our kids are as smart and capable as any in the world, and we want them to ...



Вы оба читаете предложение, приведенное мною, не обращая внимание на слово "program". *"Internationally competitive"* дополняет слово "program". Не школа, а программа является "internationally competitive". Это означает, что если ты закончил эту программу старшей школы, то полученный тобой диплом будет иметь международное признание, и ты сможешь этим дипломом поступать в вузы других стран, которые сейчас не принимают пост-советские школьные дипломы.

Rosett, также в последнем предложении, приведенном Вами, "internationally competitive" дополняет не слово "school", a "graduates".

Спасибо за помощь, но дальше я сама разберусь, потому что английский текст неточен и нуждается в редактировании.


----------



## Rosett

ades8 said:


> Rosett, также в последнем предложении, приведенном Вами, "internationally competitive" дополняет не слово "school", a "graduates".


Но вы же понимаете, что эти вещи неразрывно связаны, так как именно по выпускникам судят о школе, и в том числе о программе, по которой они выпускались.
Чтобы диплом такой школы (с учётом программы) автоматически получал международное признание, одной бумаготворческой работы над программой недостаточно.


----------



## ades8

Rosett said:


> Но вы же понимаете, что эти вещи неразрывно связаны, так как именно по выпускникам судят о школе, и в том числе о программе, по которой они выпускались.
> Чтобы диплом такой школы (с учётом программы) автоматически получал международное признание, одной бумаготворческой работы над программой недостаточно.


Программа, о которой я писала, уже была подтверждена соответствующей британской международной организацией, которая занимается признанием учебных программ и т.п.. Но мы отвлеклись от темы. Мне нужен был перевод выражения, которое видите в заглавии темы. Еще раз спасибо за участие в обсуждении, но больше не имеет смысла. Вопрос исчерпан.


----------

